

Ask HN: The death of Google: the self organisation of the internet - mryngn

How would the internet go about doing that?
======
logn
Vague question and you risk derailing it by saying it's the death of Google.

But do you mean something like Yacy? It's a p2p search engine. Or do you mean
something like Facebook, Twitter, Yelp, etc where users turn to instead of
Google Search?

